#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [聚會] 台北聚會－(偽)知性之旅(已取消)

## 呆虎鯨

深海奇珍的介紹請點：http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=42500

　　很抱歉取消了＞.＜！
　　請版主刪文吧，很抱歉。

----------


## 小雪

雪是想去啦

不過在星期六 所以沒辦法

不知道在時間上可不可以改成星期天

這樣大家也比較方便 因為星期六有獸可能要補習 有的上班 

如果可以改星期天的話我會去吧

有改的話我在填資料

----------


## 龍龍

啊~~~~~~
虎鯨~~啊嗚~~~~
很想去~~可是~~可是~~~真的沒辦法~/ . \
可能要等暑假了~~~

----------


## 呆虎鯨

ＴＯ小雪
　　禮拜日有些困難唷
　　呆鯨目前住中部，暑假會跑去哪邊就不知道了

　　禮拜日就要搭車回中部
　　所以要改禮拜日的話，我只能當行程規劃員
　　不能帶大家去了。

　　暑假要應付的事情更多，暑假要去的人要快唷！
　　好像只展到七月四號。

ＴＯ龍～龍～
　　沒有關係啦ＸＤ（拍拍）
　　龍龍不要忙到忘記照顧身體唷！

----------


## 小雪

問過老闆了 星期六下午我可以換班 所以雪是可以去了喔

不過可能滿身汗吧 我是做勞力的工作...

填一下資料吧

報名者：風中龍小雪（就我雪就好） 

展覽結束想去哪邊：都可以 不過木柵動物園不考慮 由於動物園5點關門
                                    看完展覽出發是3點 從那裡到動物園半小時好了 那
                                    也只有一個半小時的時間看 所以來不及看完就要走了
                                    可能的話 若要吃晚餐又想逛街雪推薦龍山寺 可以考慮一下 

含晚餐：是 (當然要啦 大家一起吃才會有聚會的感覺呀 看完就解散 感覺好空虛) 

會不會到時只有我要去呢  :jcdragon-err:

----------


## 呆虎鯨

感謝小雪的捧場了ＸＤＤ

　　不過不會只有你一個而已ＸＤ
　　呆鯨這邊有不是狼板的獸要去
　　含呆鯨總共四隻
　　也是有沒見過面的ＯＷＯ
　　不要擔心ＸＤ

　　我說要去木柵也是被罵＠＠
　　所以看情形可能會去地下街逛吧？囧
　　或是去美術館ˇ

----------


## 呆虎鯨

有可能會取消！
　　唔，如果只剩下兩隻獸要去，呆鯨可能會太害羞（掩面）
　　禮拜三呆鯨就會回家了，所以明天如果只有雪報名的話
　　很可能會取消（汗死）

　　在這邊先跟雪說聲抱歉了
　　接近期末大家都開始忙起來...(蹲去角落劃圈)

----------


## 小雪

不會吧 要取消喔......  :jcdragon-QQ:  

雪好不容易才跟老闆換班的說.....
這樣好了 雪來找找我男友 看看他要不要去 
放心 他也是獸啦

----------


## 呆虎鯨

真的很抱歉囧！  :onion_26:  

　　因為家裡那隻黑豹很兇悍，說是有男生就不去QQ"
　　加上要去的真的剩你一個，我們已經去過一次了
　　既然黑豹說不行就真的不行＞.＜！

　　真的很抱歉QQ
　　不過你們也可以去啊～當是約會阿ＯＷＯ＋
　　那個展覽真的很不錯的。

　　之後請版主刪掉此帖吧，因為取消了  :onion_26:

----------

